
Life of a startup employee: it’s like being a firefighter led by an arsonist - yunti
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/26/secret-life-startup-employee-rudderless-founded-by-capricious-narcissists
======
yunti
“In a normal company, the personality of the boss is usually diluted by the
fact that the question of how to successfully run the business was answered a
long time ago.”

Definitely true for me and other people I know. Often all of a founder's
egotism, paranoia and other foibles seem to be magnified whilst trying to find
a business model.

